# [V] iPod Touch 32GB (4. Generation) - NEU und ungeöffnet



## Cryptic-Ravage (21. Dezember 2010)

*[V] iPod Touch 32GB (4. Generation) - NEU und ungeöffnet*

Nachdem ich heute von meinem Arbeitgeber einen nagelneuen, ungeöffneten *iPod Touch* in der riesigen *32GB*-Version *(4. Generation = iPod Touch 4G 32GB !!!)* geschenkt bekommen habe aber bereits einen besitze, biete ich ihn hier zum Kauf an. 


Funktionen u.a.:


- 8,9 cm (3,5`) Multi-Touch Widescreendisplay
(= Displayauflösung: 960x640 Pixel, Retina Display für unglaublich brillante Bilder + gestochen scharfe Texte)

- Videotelefonie
- Internetzugang
- Gaming
- HD-Filme aufnehmen, bearbeiten und wiedergeben
- HD-Fotos schießen (zwei Kameras!)
- Mailing 
- Wettervorhersage
- Sprachsteuerung
- Navifunktion
- Fernsehsendungen + Filmwiedergabe
- E-Book-Unterstützung
- AirPrint + AirPlay (kabelloses drucken und synchronisieren etc.)
- Gerät suchen + per Fernzugriff mit Code sperren 
- Musikwiedergabe natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich von privat verkaufe gibt es natürlich von mir keine Garantie. 
ABER: Über den Hersteller anhand der Seriennummer 1 Jahr Garantie!

.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [V] iPod Touch 32GB (4. Generation) - NEU und ungeöffnet*

Verkauft, kann zu!


----------

